# 

## AndrzejHH

Witam was serdecznie!!!!!
   ....jujz tyle bylo o inteligentnych instalacjach ,ich sterowaniem i projektowaniem. Ale moza ten temat jeszcze raz zaczac od poczatku.Czyli od podstaw pysany zrozumialym jezykiem  z wyszczegolnieniem poszczegolnych laczen co z czym ...na poczatek moze same ukladanie  kabelkow   i kabli sterujacych . Gdzie dokladnie   je ulozyc ,czy np. kabel sterujacy i jaki (przekroj ,grubosc,ilosc zyl )doprowdzic do odbiornika    np. swiatlo w lazience, cza tez do wylacznika (kontaktu). Mam na mysli  sterowanie swiatlem w kilku  pomieszczeniach  ,i kilku scenach swietlnych.Jakie jest najlepsze rozwiazanie  sterowanie przez  przekazniki  na szynie DIN , czy tez  przekazniki rozproszone   . Jakie rozwiazanie jest najlepsze.......mysle,ze temat jest na tyle ciekawy,by mozna bylo go     jeszcze ktorys raz z koleii   rozwinac
  Pozdrowienia  Andrzej  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## kris_r

aby pisać o kablach, wpierw trzeba wybrać, który system chce się montować. Ja zdecydowałem się na LCN-a, właśnie zakończyłem kłaść kable i uruchomiłem pierwsze moduły (do rolet). Trochę przy tym osiwiałem, ale początki zawsze są trudne.
pozdr

----------


## civic9

kris_r, powiedz coś o kosztach tego LCNa

----------


## AndrzejHH

.......no widze,ze zapalencow  w tej  dziedzinie nie brakuje.Ale to dobrze.
Czyli tak    mialbym   moze kilka pytan do Ciebie  ...n o moze kilka wiecej.
Czyli tak   zakladam ,ze decyduje sie na   jakis tam alarm   np CA -64  (jedna szafka) i decyduje sie takze na sterownik   PLC np Siemens    (druga szafka).
Obydwa ukalady musza byc ze soba zwiazane  ,czyli musza ze soba wspolpracowac. Prawda.......   
Moje zalozenia sa takie : ze  kazdy uklad i system chcialbym   zdalnie sterowac
czyli miec pelna kontrole przez np. internet.Ogladac np. swoj domek przez kamerke,  wlaczac swiatlo i je gasic i nie tylko.
Wracajac jednak do sedna spawy       .............wybieram     sterownik PLC
OK. klade normalna instalacje swietlna , rolety z wl/wy .                            kabel YTDY 3x1,5mm&sup2; lub      YTDY 4x 2,5mm&sup2;...i cooooooooooo   dalej
skad i dokad kable  sterujace   pociagnac     . Czy  moglbys mi ta kwestie...i moze nie tylko mi  prztyblizyc  bazujac na przykladzie    sterowaniu roletami
wszystkich razem i kazdej z osobna.  :Wink2:   Dziekuje  wszystkim   zainteresowanym ,a w szczegolnosci   kolegom  z wiekszym doswiadczeniem,ktorzy nadal beda wspierac ten  temat i udzielac cennych porad i wskazowek  Pozdrawiam  Andrzej

----------


## AndrzejHH

...      jesli masz jeszcze troszeczke czasu Kris    to bardz prosil bym   Ciebie o 
kilka uwag odnosnie     sterowania np.roletami .Opisz jakich uzyles modulow i jak podlaczyles   .....   bedziemy wdzieczni... pozdrawiam jeszcze raz  :Roll:   :Roll:  

ps. zapraszam  wszystkich  zainteresowanych do dyskusji.

----------


## AndrzejHH

...zaczynam kapowac ..dlaczego  "osiwiales" . Wybrales  najdrozszy system  sterownik PLC i najbardziej skomplikowany Prawda .  mozliwosci jest kilka miedzy innymi sterowanie przez PC  ...moze ktos opisze teeeeeeeeeen temat szezej  :Wink2:   :Wink2:  ...mysle , ze zainteresowanie bedze wzrastac    ...w miare rozwoju tematu
...........a le moze   zaczniemy od samego poczatki ..czyli ukladanie    dodatkowych kabelkow.....................................



pozdrawiam   Andrzej

----------


## Domaracuch

jak już poukładacie te kabelki to może wam się przydać jakieś oprogramowanie o kontrolowania całej tej instalacji i tu pomocna okazuje się strona Mister House, na  której można się zapoznać z open-source'owym projektem inteligentnego domu. Oprócz oprogramowania można tam się zapoznać z urządzeniami potrzebnymi do budowy takich sieci. Polecam też www.sitescollide.com/MP3%20Edition/560023DC-3CDA-4DA0-BA25-8028A19AB47B_files/scr01.mp3]wywiad z jednym z autorów i użytkowników[/url]

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

W tym wątku jest wiele cennych informacji
http://forum.muratordom.pl/viewtopic...860222#1860222

----------


## AndrzejHH

.......ciekawa srona    ..duzo musze jeszcze sie nauczyc ..ale interesuja mnie   instalacje z przewodami...czyli bez pilotow    .....wiec wrocmy moze do sedna ...ukladanie kabelkow od poczatku....

  pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Zadaj konkretne pytanie.

----------


## AndrzejHH

ok.....   jak podlaczyc   kilka rolet     ( podlaczone tradycyjnie z wlacznikami)
w uklad int domu
 tj. by zalaczajac alarm    wszystkie rolety    np sie zamykaly     natychmiast lub tez po okreslonych czasie.
jak polozyc kabel sterujacy    ...moze od kad i do kad  .z czym podlaczyc
..pytan mam wiecej ..ale jak na poczatek   prosilbym o te odpowiedzi.
 dziekuje z gory i  pozdrawiam Andrzej  :Wink2:   :Wink2:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

OK - zacznijmy od poczatku.
Jaki jest Twój poziom wiedzy na temty automatyki a w szczególności tzw. domu inteligentnego?

----------


## AndrzejHH

......duzo czytalem ...ale nie do konca rozumiem...raz przueczytalem, ze kabel sterujacy ktos doprowadza do klinkietu (Swiatla) a raz czytalem ze do kontaktu ...to jz nie wiem dokladnie jak to mozna sterowac?......jesli masz ochote to moge przedzwonic na nr stacjonarny.

----------


## AndrzejHH

..jeski nie  telefonicznie to moze przez SKYPE...?????..co Ty na to

----------


## AndrzejHH

.......czyli jak z tym sterowaniem rolet   ?????

----------


## AndrzejHH

...to jak Grzegorz     mozesz mi na ten temat odpowiedziec troszeczke szerzej.i w miare     obrazowo.......Bardzo Ciebie prosze    ....pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Wykładu Ci tutaj nie zrobie bo talenut pedagogicznego nie mam.
Zasadniczo musisz mieć okablowanie do każdej rolety (lub grupy rolet) sterowanie programujesz albo pod jakiś przycisk/procedure

----------


## AndrzejHH

...moze ktos inny podzieli sie     swoimi wiadomosciami  .............nie chce ,by ten temat rzeka tak szybko sie zakonczyl..Prawda
Pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## AndrzejHH

......czy naprawde nikt juz nie kladzie kabelkow  , lub nie jest w tym etapie jego kladzenia................hmmmmmmmmm???????  :cry:

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

Toż odpowiedziałem Ci na Twoje jedno konkretne pytanie.

----------


## AndrzejHH

....a masz  moze  jakiss schemat, ktory bardziej obrazowo przemawia do mnie i   nie tylko......Z Twojej odpowiedzi nic nie moge wykorzystac...doslownie nic.  ...Pozdrawiam

----------


## Grzegorz Saczek

> ....a masz  moze  jakiss schemat, ktory bardziej obrazowo przemawia do mnie i   nie tylko......Z Twojej odpowiedzi nic nie moge wykorzystac...doslownie nic.  ...Pozdrawiam


To tyle co ja wydobywam z Twoich pytań.

----------


## Waldemar Kiejziewicz

> ...moze ktos inny podzieli sie     swoimi wiadomosciami  .............nie chce ,by ten temat rzeka tak szybko sie zakonczyl..Prawda
> Pozdrawiam Andrzej


Witam! 
Rzeczywiście mały jest odzew. Jest co prawda na tym forum wątek na temat amatorskiego "uczynienia budynku inteligentnym". I jak najbardziej chwała im za to. Nie są to jednak instalacje powtarzalne, tzn. o powiązaniach i konstrukcji wie tylko zainteresowany (ten co fizycznie to klecił). Dlatego jeśli mogę ci radzić wybierz jeden z systemów EIB, LCN, czy jakikolwiek inny, byle powtarzalny i dobrze udokumentowany. W tym przypadku nawet jak główny projektant straci zainteresowanie (np. zejdzie z tego świata), to każdy inny co zna "system" będzie potrafił ci pomóc w razie problemów. Jest to na pewno droższe rozwiązanie, ale mające też i większe możliwości. 
Tak na marginesie to u siebie w domu zainstalowałem LCN. 
Pozdrowienia

----------


## Bigbeat

Ja nie bardzo rozumiem, czego Ty oczekujesz.
Nie ma czegoś takiego jak ogólny schemat - to wszystko zależy od mnóstwa czynników, a m.in. od:
1. systemu, jaki ostatecznie wybierzesz (EIB, LON, LCN, PLC, self made)
2. geometrii pomieszczeń domu
3. zakresu "inteligencji"
4. rodzaju sterowania (architektury): centralne (jeden sterownik sterujący wszystkim), rozproszone (dużo małych sterowników, być może nawet jeden w każdym ze sterowanych punktów - jak w LCN), czy jakaś hybryda powyższych (np. jeden sterownik centralny i kilka mniejszych "podsterowników" czy też interfejsów)
i od 1001 jeszcze innych spraw.
Myślę, że powinieneś zacząć od poszukania w necie informacji n/t rozwiązań fabrycznych i ich struktury (EIB, LON, LCN, inne), po zgłebieniu tego zastanowić się, co tak na prawdę z tego potrzebujesz (czy też chcesz mieć) w domu, i dopiero na tej podstawie podjąć decyzję o wyborze systemu i konkretnych rozwiązaniach, które zastosujesz.

A jeśli tego nie wiesz/nie masz czasu/????, to albo odpuść, albo ciągnij od każdego włącznika w ścianie przewody sygnałowe (telefoniczny lub skrętka) do jakiegoś centralnego punktu w domu - na takim okablowaniu pójdzie Ci wszystko, ale musisz liczyć się z tym, że na koniec pewnie okaże się, że 90% z tych przewodów jest niepotrzebnych.

----------


## AndrzejHH

...witam ponownie!!!!!!!!!!
Dziekuje za zainteresowanie i odpowiedzi..Msz racje Bigbeat wiele czynnikow wplywa na  charakter i funkcjonalnosc  int.instal.,a w efekcie jej funkcjponalnosc.
Nie decyduje sie na EIB i LON . Tylko na LCN Sterowniki na szyne DIN np.Siemensa polaczony np. z panelem dotykowym.Ktory steruje wszystkimi roletami np 12 szt  razem i oddzielnie,steruje swiatlem /kilka scenek swietlnych/.Planuje podlaczyc jeszcze kilka czujek p.poz. gazu. wiatru deszczu.i kilka inych, acha jeszcze   otwieranie bram przuez pilot i przez panel dotykowy...do tego kilka kamerek ..i to wszystko.
Masz racje mozna wszedzie podciagnac  kabelki sterujace....ale pytanie ile ich chcesz w przyszlosci wykorzystac/zgadzam sie z tym i Toja opinia/.
Czyli wracajac do sedna naszego tematu....................
Jak w  w/w przypadku   rozprowadzic kabelki    przed tynkowaniem.

do sterowania     kilkoma roletami..........i sterowaniem  kilkoma obwodami swietlnymi/sceny swietlne/..............mysle , ze to konkretne jest rozwiazanie i konkretne pytania....moze ktos sie chce wypowiedziec   i odpowiedziec
 nire zapominajac    ...ze jest to temat dla  poczatkujacych    ,czyli taaaaaaaaaaaakich laikow jak ja  :cry:   :Wink2:   :Wink2:  
pozdrawiam  was   Andrzej

----------


## AndrzejHH

.............to ,jak nikt nie chce sie podzielic swoimi wiadomosciami w  wersji
podstawowej.........????????????????????  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## bimbelt

Ja ostatnio, szukajac alternatywy dla drogich zagranicznych sterownikow rolet, trafilem na firme Bister z Poznania. Produkuja oni proste i tanie sterowniki rolet, umozliwiajajace sterowanie centralne i grupowe, a po dolozeniu dodatkowych elementow rowniez sterowanie timerem/ukladem pogodowym. Dzisiaj otrzymalem od nich maila z informacja, ze testuja wlasnie nowe rozwiazanie automatyki domu konkurencyjnej dla EIB. Z niecierpliwoscia czekam na wiecej informacji od nich. Jak tylko je dostane, to sie podziele.

A wiecej o sterownikach RCS mozna poczytac na ich stronie:
http://www.put.poznan.pl/~wlopar/index1.html

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> .............to ,jak nikt nie chce sie podzielic swoimi wiadomosciami w  wersji
> podstawowej.........????????????????????


Andrzeju, założyłeś sobie wątek dla początkujących, ale nie spodziewaj się, że ktoś ochoczo będzie poświęcał swój czas na uczenie Ciebie od podstaw, jak budować takie instalacje. Nie spodziewaj się również, że ktokolwiek poda Ci swój numer telefonu lub Skype, żebyś mógł dzwonić i pytać...

Wysil się trochę i najpierw poczytaj o różnych typach instalacji (nie tylko na tym forum). Posiadając już jakąś wiedzę dopiero zadawaj konkretne pytania, to może ktoś odpowie.

Napisałeś, że wybrałeś system LCN. Przecież topografia tej instalacji jest znana, więc bez problemu znajdziesz w sieci wytyczne odnośnie okablowania.

----------


## AndrzejHH

...dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi....takze szczere  od Zbyszka .
Tak to prawda praktycznie wszystko jest w necie , i tam mozna wszystko znalezc.Jednak   czasami brak tej jednej odpowiedzi  ...no moze szczegoliku,czy tez madrej podpowiedzi od kolegow bardziej doswiadczonych.Nie chce nic na tycy  ..czyli gotowej instalacji czy schematu,gdyz wszystkie sa inne  i rozne .I maja rozne zadania. 
Zalozylem  specjalnie ten temat dla osob , ktore tak jak ja klada kabelki
lub sa  w jej fazie.....i od nich wlasnie licze na swoje doswiad<czenia czy uwagi.
Mysle ze ten temat w roznych etapach w roznych stopniach wtajemniczenia jest zawsze ciekawy i inspirujacy   ....prawda  :Roll:   :Roll:  
Co do telefonu   czy skype  to bylo moje pytanie...tylko......
...bede musial jeszcze raz przeczytac  kilkadziesiat stron     ....ale licze na 
Was   .......o dalsze  swoje spostrzezenia   i wlasne uwagi   o swoich 
int. instalacjach
Z powazaniem  Andrzej

----------


## AndrzejHH

.....mam jeszcze krotkie pytanie do   Zbyszka.
Jaki system bys obecnie wybral dla siebie....masz zapewne juz funkcjonujacy,
ale co w jednym zdaniu mogl bys nam poradzic...?
 Dziekuje i pozdrawiam      :Roll:

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> ...dziekuje za wszystkie odpowiedzi....takze szczere  od Zbyszka .
> Tak to prawda praktycznie wszystko jest w necie , i tam mozna wszystko znalezc.Jednak   czasami brak tej jednej odpowiedzi  ...no moze szczegoliku,czy tez madrej podpowiedzi od kolegow bardziej doswiadczonych.Nie chce nic na tycy  ..czyli gotowej instalacji czy schematu,gdyz wszystkie sa inne  i rozne .I maja rozne zadania. 
> Zalozylem  specjalnie ten temat dla osob , ktore tak jak ja klada kabelki
> lub sa  w jej fazie.....i od nich wlasnie licze na swoje doswiad<czenia czy uwagi.
> Mysle ze ten temat w roznych etapach w roznych stopniach wtajemniczenia jest zawsze ciekawy i inspirujacy   ....prawda   
> Co do telefonu   czy skype  to bylo moje pytanie...tylko......
> ...bede musial jeszcze raz przeczytac  kilkadziesiat stron     ....ale licze na 
> Was   .......o dalsze  swoje spostrzezenia   i wlasne uwagi   o swoich 
> int. instalacjach
> Z powazaniem  Andrzej


Andrzeju, to jest baaardzo rozległy temat i nie sposób tu pisać od podstaw o wszystkich systemach i rozwiązaniach (a jest ich wiele). 
Wybierz jakiś konkretny system, konkretne rozwiązanie i wtedy możemy rozmawiać o szczegółach, układaniu okablowania, itp.

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> .....mam jeszcze krotkie pytanie do   Zbyszka.
> Jaki system bys obecnie wybral dla siebie....masz zapewne juz funkcjonujacy,
> ale co w jednym zdaniu mogl bys nam poradzic...?
>  Dziekuje i pozdrawiam


W jednym zdaniu nie można tego opisać   :cool:  
W moim "starym" domu instalacja elektryczna jest oparta na prostych modułach ściemniaczy i przekaźników bistabilnych. Mam w domu pięć rozdzielni elektrycznych, do których schodzi się okablowanie (głównie w układzie gwiazdy). Częściowo sterowanie realizowane jest przez centralę alarmową Satel Integra 128 i dołączone do niej sterowniki radiowe (włączanie, ściemnianie, wyłączanie pilotem), czujki ruchu i kontaktrony w drzwiach wewnetrznych. 
W nowym domu sterowanie mam rozwiązane podobnie, tylko mniej jest rozdzielni (bo i dom mniejszy i parterowy   :smile:  ).

----------


## AndrzejHH

.....skoro masz az tyle    skrzynek elektrycznych ..to mam rozumiec , ze wszystkie przekazniki bistabilne  zamocowane masz na szynie DIN , czy tez rozproszone.I jakie rozwiazanie wg. Ciebie jest lepsze ,lub praktyczniejsze 
Prosimy o kilka zdan  Zbyszku  .       :Roll:   :Roll:  
pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## _ZBYCH_

> .....skoro masz az tyle    skrzynek elektrycznych ..to mam rozumiec , ze wszystkie przekazniki bistabilne  zamocowane masz na szynie DIN , czy tez rozproszone.I jakie rozwiazanie wg. Ciebie jest lepsze ,lub praktyczniejsze 
> Prosimy o kilka zdan  Zbyszku  .        
> pozdrawiam Andrzej


Tak, przekaźniki bistabilne i ściemniacze mam umieszczone w rozdzialniach lokalnych na szynie DIN. 

Uważam, że takie rozwiązanie jest bardziej uniwersalne i jest lepsza dostępność do modułów w rozdzielni, niż w puszkach. Ponad to przy takim układzie instalacji mam możliwość wprowadzania zmian. Przy układzie rozproszonym - nie.

----------


## tokarool

no i jak tam ci idzie panie Andrzeju? Jakies postepy w budowie domu inteligentnego?

----------


## AndrzejHH

.............a tak,sa jakies postepy , wg. planu nastepuja,i w miare przyplywu srodkow sa realizowane .Elektrycy rozlozyli kabelki,a chcac chocby troszeczke poznac temat ,a jednoczesnie nie dac sie wpuscic w maliny , posluchalem rad  fachowcow /kolegow z forum/ i dwukrotnie przeczytalem  temat inteligentnch domow,programowanie instalacji itd. Po to,aby miec  jakas podstawowa wiedze  w tym zakresie .  Naprawde kopalnia wiedzy warto czytac.
Co do systemu nie jestem jeszcze zdecydowany,  jaki  mam wybrac PLC  , czy moze jakis gotowy pakiet. Co roku wchodza jakies nowosci . Mysle ,ze    zdecyduje sie na sterowanie przez telefon komorkowy albo tez internet calym systemem.To na tyle.Pozdrawiam serdecznie.

----------


## AndrzejHH

.............a tak na marginesie dzisiaj ,tak jak co trydzien przyszla do mnie reklama z Metro , a tam  .........z Firmy MEDION     ALL-IN-ONE PC za 697,33 €.Czyli  dotykowy monitor 21,5" FULL HD z TV   Internet E-Mail Telefon oczywiscie  wszystko na dotyk Tauchscreen   itd. ...i tak sobie pomyslalem ,czy nie mozna wykorzystac wlasnie tego np. w  holu jako panel dotykowy z mozliwoscia  sterowania domem ,podgladem na poszczegolne kamery itd.
Intel Pentium procesor T4400 2.2 GHZ Windos 7   ........
Byc moze jest mozliwosc sprzezenie tego komput . z Alarmem lub PLC ...co wy o tym sadzicie   ...................temat jest napewno  ciekawy.
   pozdrawiam Andrzej

----------


## odaro

...

----------


## AndrzejHH

Czyli jak??????????  :cry:   :cry:   :cry:

----------


## tokarool

> Czyli jak??????????


Ja obserwuje temat, na pewno ciekawie jednak 0 (zreo) wiedzy narazie zdobywana wiec ja osobiście nie udzielę odpowiedzi ale jakaś mądra głowa powinna :wink:

----------


## AndrzejHH

..............i na taka madra glowe czekam(y)!!!!!!  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## melvx

Witam,




> ............ MEDION     ALL-IN-ONE PC za 697,33 €.Czyli  dotykowy monitor 21,5" FULL HD z TV   Internet E-Mail Telefon oczywiscie  wszystko na dotyk Tauchscreen   itd. ...i tak sobie pomyslalem ,czy nie mozna wykorzystac wlasnie tego np. w  holu jako panel dotykowy z mozliwoscia  sterowania domem ,podgladem na poszczegolne kamery itd.
> Intel Pentium procesor T4400 2.2 GHZ Windos 7


Jasne, że taki sprzęt możesz wykorzystać do w/w czynności. Ale nie da się tego opisać w postaci prostego tutoriala.




> Byc moze jest mozliwosc sprzezenie tego komput . z Alarmem lub PLC ...co wy o tym sadzicie   ...................temat jest napewno  ciekawy.
>    pozdrawiam Andrzej


Możesz to sprzęgnąć z PLC po ethernecie (zależy jaki dany PLC obsługuje protokoły) i sterować wszystkimi instalacjami z tego PCta. Możesz skorzystać z gotowych, płatnych, rozwiązań (firma instalatorska), lub sam się dokształcić z tym temacie (czego nie polecam - temat zbyt obszerny, aby go tak po prostu ogarnąć). Warto skorzystać z wiedzy i doświadczenia instalatora - unikniesz niespodzianek i niepotrzebnych wydatków.

-- 
pozdrawiam,
mel

----------


## odaro

> Warto skorzystać z wiedzy i doświadczenia instalatora - unikniesz niespodzianek i niepotrzebnych wydatków.
> 
> mel


A co możesz zaproponować... zapraszam na priva z ofertą

----------


## karuzel

Witam! Polecam rozwiazanie plc firmy Wago 750-841. Sterownik ethernetowy z modbusem TCP/IP i wbudowanym web serwerem jesli chcialby ktos zarzadzac przez neta domem, mozliwosc podlaczenia modemu gsm/gprs. Do  tego wiele przerakich modulów. Sam wlasnie buduje dom  i zamierzam oprzec sterowanie na tym sterowniku,rozmiary sterowniczka tez zachwycaja, cena za sam sterownik ok 2000 pln plus moduly np. 8DI -300 pln. Pozdrawiam i zycze sukcesów.

----------


## melvx

> Witam! Polecam rozwiazanie plc firmy Wago 750-841. Sterownik ethernetowy z modbusem TCP/IP i wbudowanym web serwerem


Potwierdzam. Wago jest bardzo fajnym sterownikiem (szczególnie w porządku jest wbudowany i łatwo konfigurowalny web serwer), ale ma trochę drogie moduły rozszerzeń (szczególnie wejścia PT100).

-- 
pozdrawiam,
mel

----------


## AndrzejHH

.......no dobrze ,czyli juz nie ma nikogo, kto by chcial  podzielic  swoimi doswiadczeniami 
odnosnie instalacji alarmowych.......???????????????

----------


## AndrzejHH

> .......no dobrze ,czyli juz nie ma nikogo, kto by chcial  podzielic  swoimi doswiadczeniami 
> odnosnie instalacji alarmowych.......???????????????


......................czy juz nik nie buduje swoich instalacji  elektrycznych i alarmowych ???????????????

----------


## AndrzejHH

............................... naprawde????

----------


## mariontg

hej, Witam ja buduje ale też jestem laikiem i buduje na razie plany jak to właśnie poprowadzić wszedłem na twój wątek że czegoś się dowiem a tu nic lipa nikt nic nie chce powiedzieć a dlaczego a dlatego żeby iść do fachmana i zapłacic 100 razy drożej niz byśmy to sami pociągneli po domu, andrzeju jak juz coś wymyśliłeś podziel się wiedzą z chęcią czegos się naucze!pozdrawiam!

----------


## mariontg

Ogólnie to mam podobne wymagania, sterowanie przez jeden panel na dole na parterze i oczwiście przez neta na kómórce i pc, sterowanie światło, rolety, rekupereator, alarm i kamery, może podlewanie ogródka, otwieranie bramy wjazdowej i to chyba tyleco chce sterować gniazdek nie che sterować z osobna to chyba tyle i tez mam dylemat jaki system, jaki?no najlepiej tani i dobry i łatwy w rozbudowywaniu! Nawet nad podobną manta się juz rozglądałem :big grin:

----------


## mariontg

Myślałem o czymś takim:
http://allegro.pl/sterbox-inteligent...991130466.html
Sterbox czy ktos ma lub miał z tym doczynienia?Pozdrawiam i czekam na rowinięcie wątku

----------


## AndrzejHH

> Myślałem o czymś takim:
> http://allegro.pl/sterbox-inteligent...991130466.html
> Sterbox czy ktos ma lub miał z tym doczynienia?Pozdrawiam i czekam na rowinięcie wątku


 ...niestety nie mialem z tym  nic wspolnego  .Sterbox jak zauwayzles  ma 8 wyjsc programowalnzch ,i aby zwiekszyc ilosc wyjsc musisz ponownie kupic nastepny modul.
.....takze musisz sie zastanowic. A moze wybiezesz inny sterownik programowalny np. PLC 2011A0 ,albo troszeczke drozsze  z firmy  Saya/Burgess...co wy na to. 

..nie wiem np jak chcecie mierzyc  temperature w pomieszczeniach czy  gdziekolwiek indziej  np temp zewnetrzna ,gruntu,nadmuchiwanego powietrza...itd .ja   chce wykozystac pomiar temperatury przez  PLC  z wykorzystaniem czujnika DS18B20 1-Wire .PLC2011A0 to sterownik PLC obsługiwany zdalnie z komputera PC przez LAN i internet oraz przez telefony komórkowe, smartfony i tablety z systemem Android.....moze to jest  lepsze rozwiazanie.

----------


## mariontg

hmmm. po co chcesz mierzyć temperature gruntu? temperatura w pomieszczeniach niestety będę mial manualną hehe, piec na ekogroszek nie daje aż takich super możliwości, ogólnie chce sterowac oświetleniem alarmem i nawadnianiem no ogólnie to o czym pisałem we wcześniejszym wątku, teraz wyszedł nowy satel niby centralka alrmowa a ma możliwości jak troche o niej poczytam to dam znać co i jak!

----------


## mariontg

Witam!
Zacząłem szukac tego stera PLC 2011 i znalazłem cos takiego myślę że nam chyba troche pomoże!
http://plc-home.pl/

----------


## AndrzejHH

...zobacz moze tu..http://www.edom-plc.pl/forum/index.php?topic=8.0

.............lub    internetowy przekaznik  programowalny PLC    http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=67yCdjGz9Qs

:: :big tongue: OLECAM

----------


## AndrzejHH

....a propo czujnikow temperatury     w gruncie zamierzam ich miec co najmiej kilkanascie ,gdyz  buduje  gruntowy wymiennik ciepla GWC   .A jak wiesz na roznych glebokosciach  w gruncie ,jak i  na roznych odcinkach  instalacji  GWC  mamy rozne temperatury ,ktore mozna wylapac i zmierzyc i odczytac .Dojdzie jeszcze kilkanascie czujnikow temperatury  wewnatrz budynku  umiejscowione w podlodze  /ogrzewanie podlogowe/.

----------


## twaro

Cześć. 

Okablowanie robili mi młody łebski elektryk i taki sam alarmowiec.

Każdy punkt (włącznik, światło, gniazdko, czujnik, kamera, termometr, roleta, TV itd.itp.) doprowadzony jest do centralnego pomieszczenia.

Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki włączników (głębokie) oplecione są BUS`em. To taki zielony czterożyłowy przewód.

Plusem takiej instalacji jest możliwość uruchomienia jej "po bożemu" i uzbrajanie w wybrany system póżniej.

Minusem jest ilość przewodów. Pyda jaka weszła do rozdzelni ma 60cm. średnicy. :cool:

----------


## mariontg

[QUOTE=AndrzejHH;5852111]....a propo czujnikow temperatury     w gruncie zamierzam ich miec co najmiej kilkanascie ,gdyz  buduje  gruntowy wymiennik ciepla GWC   .A jak wiesz na roznych glebokosciach  w gruncie ,jak i  na roznych odcinkach  instalacji  GWC  mamy rozne temperatury????
Ale po co Ci to ja też buduje gruntowy wymiennik ciepła całość rur zakopuje 1.20m pod ziemią zasypuje i cześć, co ci dadzą te czujki ruchu?przecież nic nie uzyskasz nawet jeśli sie dowiesz że masz gdzieś zimniej co odkopiesz i zakopiesz jescze raz głębiej? nie czaje poczytam, albo napisz po co podrożyć całą instalację, co do ogrzewania podogowego hmm nie będę instalował, to sie nie wypowiadam nie zagłebiałem się ale myślę tak co do podłogówki, szczeli Ci układ jak mojemu znajomemu i ma zrwyanie całej podłogi, kurz sie unosi, jedyne za że podłoga ciepła ale można zrobić tak dać 20 cm styropianu pod płyte fundamentową albo co najmniej 15 cm póżniej zrobic podłogę pływającą i dać 10 cm wełny i zamiast zwykłej foli dać folie aluminiową np. strotex90 i myślę że też uzyskam ciepłą podłogę ale to Ci powiem jak juz wybuduje!aha to tez ważne p[rzy przy podwieszanym suficvie też daje aluminiowa folie niech odbija ciepło z powrotem, zobaczymy czy fizyka się przełoży na budownictwo realne!mam nadzije że tak bo już pare zakładów ze znajomymi poszło, twierdzą że nic to nie da, zobaczymy!

----------


## mariontg

> Cześć. 
> 
> Okablowanie robili mi młody łebski elektryk i taki sam alarmowiec.
> 
> Każdy punkt (włącznik, światło, gniazdko, czujnik, kamera, termometr, roleta, TV itd.itp.) doprowadzony jest do centralnego pomieszczenia.
> 
> Dodatkowo wszystkie puszki włączników (głębokie) oplecione są BUS`em. To taki zielony czterożyłowy przewód.
> 
> Plusem takiej instalacji jest możliwość uruchomienia jej "po bożemu" i uzbrajanie w wybrany system póżniej.
> ...


Hej, wiesz nie wiem ile za to zapłaciłeś ale 60 cm średnicy robi wrażenie hehehe pytanko po co sterujesz wszystkimi gniazdkami? i co to jest że puszki oplecione Busem?wiesz ja nie neguje każdy robi na co go stać ja mam ograniczony budżet mały kredycik ale myslę że zrobie inteligentny dom za małe pieniądze ale będę sterował poszczególnami pionami poprostu odetnie mi albo lewą strone poddasza albo prawą albo właśnie kuchnie albo salon a nie każde gniazdko to zajebisty dodatkowy koszt, wytłumaacz po co, może sie przekonam!pozdrawiam wszystkich systemowiczów!

----------


## twaro

> Hej, wiesz nie wiem ile za to zapłaciłeś ale 60 cm średnicy robi wrażenie hehehe pytanko po co sterujesz wszystkimi gniazdkami? i co to jest że puszki oplecione Busem?wiesz ja nie neguje każdy robi na co go stać ja mam ograniczony budżet mały kredycik ale myslę że zrobie inteligentny dom za małe pieniądze ale będę sterował poszczególnami pionami poprostu odetnie mi albo lewą strone poddasza albo prawą albo właśnie kuchnie albo salon a nie każde gniazdko to zajebisty dodatkowy koszt, wytłumaacz po co, może sie przekonam!pozdrawiam wszystkich systemowiczów!



Do niczego nie chcę przekonywać.

Teraz nie myśle o urządzaniu domu, więc nie wiem gdzie będę potrzebował gniazdo sterowane.

Co do bus`a ? Nie mam jeszcze wybranego systemu i na pewno nie zdecyduje się na "no name".

Natomiast twoja opinia na temat podłogówki to (z całym szacunkiem) archaizm.

----------


## mariontg

> Do niczego nie chcę przekonywać.
> 
> Teraz nie myśle o urządzaniu domu, więc nie wiem gdzie będę potrzebował gniazdo sterowane.
> 
> Co do bus`a ? Nie mam jeszcze wybranego systemu i na pewno nie zdecyduje się na "no name".
> 
> Natomiast twoja opinia na temat podłogówki to (z całym szacunkiem) archaizm.



Witam, Archaizm archaizmem dużo czytałem o podłogówce jest wiele za, ale jednak widzę w najbliżej okolicy jednak że coś się stało pewnie złe wykonawstwo że strzeliła, ale strzeliła podłogówka, może będę żałował że nie zrobiłem, na pewno napisze, nie jestem zacofany pewne nowinki wprowadzę w życie w swoim domku(jak strarczy czasu to wpisze w dziennik budowy) ale co do podłogówki jednak się nie przekonuje , jak gdzieś rurki będę miał to żeby był jakiś dostęp do instalacji np. centralne ogrzewanie  łazienki, suszarnia ma swój pion i oczywiście inne pomieszczenia swój pion ale bardziej dostępne jakby cos nawaliło to nie rozwalam pół domu żeby naprawić,nawet systemowe urządzenia grzewcze mogą mieć defekty, jak będę miał zimna, nieprzyjemną podłogę mimo moich wytycznych przyznam się do błędu obiecuje! :wink:

----------


## AndrzejHH

..podlogowka juz jest  11 petli po ok 75 m dlugosci .....czyli nie zmienie tego .Jak na razie jest szczelna , a gdy bedzie przeciekac w co watpie skoro jest dobrze wykonana ,to mozna okreslic miejsce przecieku  wykuc  ostroznie w betonie  iwykonac szczelne polaczenie. Ale nie o tym chyba bedziemy dyskutowac 
A propo kurzu  ,to chyba bardziej sie wdomu kurzy  jesli mamy grzejniki  (kaloryfery).
Wracajmy jednak do ukladania kabelkow 
Mozna  ukladac na kilka sposobow . Ja  wszystkie przewody ulozylem w gwiazde  .To jest  od wszysdkich wlacznikow  i  czujnikow   ulozylem  wlasnie  zielone przewody sterujace.A dodatkowo  od wiekszosci  wlacznikow swiatla poprowadzilem  normalny kabe   1,5 mm 3 zylowy  miedziany ,po to ,by najpierw  podlaczyc swiatlo  calkiem normalnie,a  w pozniejszym czasie  w miare przyplywu gotowki   dodac  dotykowe wlaczniki swiatla  czy rolet  z wykorzystaniem  Bus  kabli.

----------


## mariontg

> ..podlogowka juz jest  11 petli po ok 75 m dlugosci .....czyli nie zmienie tego .Jak na razie jest szczelna , a gdy bedzie przeciekac w co watpie skoro jest dobrze wykonana ,to mozna okreslic miejsce przecieku  wykuc  ostroznie w betonie  iwykonac szczelne polaczenie. Ale nie o tym chyba bedziemy dyskutowac 
> A propo kurzu  ,to chyba bardziej sie wdomu kurzy  jesli mamy grzejniki  (kaloryfery).
> Wracajmy jednak do ukladania kabelkow 
> Mozna  ukladac na kilka sposobow . Ja  wszystkie przewody ulozylem w gwiazde  .To jest  od wszysdkich wlacznikow  i  czujnikow   ulozylem  wlasnie  zielone przewody sterujace.A dodatkowo  od wiekszosci  wlacznikow swiatla poprowadzilem  normalny kabe   1,5 mm 3 zylowy  miedziany ,po to ,by najpierw  podlaczyc swiatlo  calkiem normalnie,a  w pozniejszym czasie  w miare przyplywu gotowki   dodac  dotykowe wlaczniki swiatla  czy rolet  z wykorzystaniem  Bus  kabli.


No tak bo byśmy zeszli na inny temat, co do kabli , jakie zielone przewody maja jakąś nazwę, normalne trzy żyłowe tez będe prowadził a co do bus kabli poślij jakiegoś linka o co chodzi ile to ma żył to jest taśma transmisyjna, a nie wystatrczy skrętka komputerowa?

----------


## AndrzejHH

....ja ulozylem  taki kabel     :
-Linie komputerowe    YELLO-NET  S/FTP 1000MHz SSHF-FR   lub DRAKA UC 900 Screen 23 Category 7  S/FTP 2x 4p
-linie wlacznikow i czujnikow  zielony     S/FTP 500 MHz 4x 2x AWG 23


...wpisz w google a wyswietli sie zdiecie

----------


## dendrytus

> Minusem jest ilość przewodów. Pyda jaka weszła do rozdzelni ma 60cm. średnicy.


Jak się buduje rezydencję 400 - 500m, to nie powinno dziwić.




> ale  myslę że zrobie inteligentny dom za małe pieniądze


A ja myślę, że raczej powinieneś na początek zainwestować w to http://www.tolle.pl/pozycja/ortografia-i-interpunkcja





> ...niestety nie mialem z tym  nic wspolnego  .*Sterbox jak zauwayzles  ma 8 wyjsc programowalnzch* ,i aby zwiekszyc ilosc wyjsc *musisz ponownie kupic nastepny modul.*
> .....takze musisz sie zastanowic. A moze wybiezesz inny sterownik programowalny np. PLC 2011A0 ,albo troszeczke drozsze  z firmy  Saya/Burgess...co wy na to.


A plc2011A0 ma tylko 7 wyjść przekaźnikowych.
Wejścia sterboxa z modułu nr 1 mogą sterować wyjściami modułu nr 2 i odwrotnie. W PLC2011A0 możemy sterować tylko w obrębie jednego sterownika.
W sterboxie masz za 1215 zł 20wejść/wyjść, które możesz dowolnie programować. W PLC2011 za prawie takie same pieniądze masz 7wyjśc i 6wejśc




> -linie wlacznikow i czujnikow  zielony     S/FTP 500 MHz 4x 2x AWG 23
> 
> 
> ...wpisz w google a wyswietli sie zdiecie


Tylko, że ZIELONY przewód BUS to ten


Nazywa się EIB bus i jest to 2x2x0,8 czyli ekranowana podwójna skrętka drutów o średnicy 0,8 mm, a nie 0,5 jak przewodach komputerowych.


PS.
Do łez rozbawiło mnie to



> Ja ostatnio, szukajac alternatywy dla drogich  zagranicznych sterownikow rolet, trafilem na firme Bister z Poznania.  Produkuja oni proste i tanie sterowniki rolet, umozliwiajajace  sterowanie centralne i grupowe, a po dolozeniu dodatkowych elementow  rowniez sterowanie timerem/ukladem pogodowym. *Dzisiaj otrzymalem od nich  maila z informacja, ze testuja wlasnie nowe rozwiazanie automatyki domu  konkurencyjnej dla EIB*. Z niecierpliwoscia czekam na wiecej informacji  od nich. Jak tylko je dostane, to sie podziele.
> 
> A wiecej o sterownikach RCS mozna poczytac na ich stronie:
> 
> 
> http://www.put.poznan.pl/~wlopar/index1.html


Post  powstał 23-06-2007. Mamy 2013 rok i ani widu, ani słychu, o tym konkurencie EIB. I tak kończy większość konkurencyjnych rozwiań systemu EIB. A minęło tylko 5 lat. Obecna nazwa EiB, to KNX. To tak jakby ktoś nie wiedział.

Dla porównania KNX, to ponad 300 czołowych producentów takich jak GIRA, ABB, HDL, Viessmann. Łącznie oferują ponad 7000 urządzeń, a instaluje je ponad 30 000 CERTYFIKOWANYCH instalatorów.

Dla KNX sterowanie podłogówką czy solarami to pestka, dla większości konkurencji-pogromców KNX-a, to nieosiągalne szczyty.

----------


## mariontg

A ja myślę, że raczej powinieneś na początek zainwestować w to http://www.tolle.pl/pozycja/ortografia-i-interpunkcja
Pisze szybko, myślę szybko, nie pisze matury żeby się tym przejmować, poważnie nie mam czasu zastanawiać się nad ą,ę ale dziękuje za troskliwość, Jak się aż tak źle czyta proszę omijać moje wątki, a jeżeli chce Pan pomóc proszę nie dogadywać, bo trolowania w necie mam poważnie dosyć!A dom inteligentny udowodnie że da się zrobić za małe pieniądze!

----------


## dendrytus

> A ja myślę, że raczej powinieneś na początek zainwestować w to http://www.tolle.pl/pozycja/ortografia-i-interpunkcja
> Pisze szybko, myślę szybko, nie pisze matury żeby się tym przejmować, poważnie nie mam czasu zastanawiać się nad ą,ę ale dziękuje za troskliwość, Jak się aż tak źle czyta proszę omijać moje wątki, a jeżeli chce Pan pomóc proszę nie dogadywać, bo trolowania w necie mam poważnie dosyć!


Przecież tego się ku*wa nie da czytać. 



> A dom inteligentny udowodnie że da się zrobić za małe pieniądze!


Owszem da się zrobić tanio inteligentny dom, ale będzie on miał inteligencję Downa

----------


## mariontg

> Przecież tego się ku*wa nie da czytać. 
> 
> Owszem da się zrobić tanio inteligentny dom, ale będzie on miał inteligencję Downa


 Pozostawię bez komentarza!

----------


## robertsz

> Pozostawię bez komentarza!


Jesteś z Żywca, nie ośmieszaj okolicy. Proszę.

----------


## mariontg

> Jesteś z Żywca, nie ośmieszaj okolicy. Proszę.


Nie rozumiem o co chodzi, na samym pociągnięciu pionów po domu bardzo dużo zaoszczędzę, jeżeli sobie to sam rozprowadzę, jak już pisałem nie chce sterować każdym gniazdkiem więc instalacja nie będzie skomplikowana, aż tak bardzo. Jest kilka rzeczy, o których  myślałem że dowiem się z opinii, ale widzę tu jakaś hejterka zaczęła panować, no tak trzeba za instalację wybulić 40 tysi to będzie super, każda inna mniejsza to downowate g…o, szkoda słów.

----------


## dendrytus

> Pozostawię bez komentarza!


Może faktycznie przesadziłem. 
Mam takie pytanie, bo chciałbym zrealizować u siebie taką funkcję, a widzę, że jest w tym wątku kilku ekspertów, więc z pewnością pomogą mi w rozwiązaniu tego zadania. Mam też nadzieję, że odpowiedź rozwiązująca mój problem pomoże innym początkującym na zastosowanie tej funkcji w ich inteligentnym domu.

Mam lustro, które czasami rosieje. Wykombinowałem sobie, że zainstaluję sobie pod nim matę grzewczą, którą bedę sobie włączał/wyłączał. 
Problem polega na tym, że mógłbym zapomnieć ją wyłączyć i działałaby ona przez bliżej nieokreślony czas zużywając niepotrzebnie prąd, a tym samym narażając mnie na straty finansowe. Jak zmusić inteligentny dom, aby pamiętał za mnie, że podgrzewanie lustra ma zostać wyłączone, jeśli jest nie potrzebne.

----------


## mariontg

Ekspertem nie jestem, ale ja bym założył czujkę ruchu i termostat(który nie dopuściłby do przegrzania lustra), nie wiem czy poprawnie wszystko napisałem śpieszę się i to tylko taka pierwsza myśl, przypominam, że to forum dla początkujących

----------


## dendrytus

> Ekspertem nie jestem, ale ja bym założył czujkę ruchu i termostat(który nie dopuściłby do przegrzania lustra), nie wiem czy poprawnie wszystko napisałem śpieszę się i to tylko taka pierwsza myśl, przypominam, że to forum dla początkujących


Nie chodzi o przegrzewanie się lustra, tylko o to, że będzie ono niepotrzebnie pobierało prąd.
A czujka ruchy będzie włączał podgrzewie nawet wtedy kiedy, to nie będzie miało sensu.

PS.
Zdaje się, że zadanie nie należy do jakiś koszmarnie trudnych jak np. efektywne sterowanie podłogówką, czego nie potrafi większość z produkowanych gotowych systemów IB/ID.
Zadanie pokazuje z jakimi problemami, trochę trudniejszymi niż położenie kabli, przyjdzie się zmierzyć konstruktorom własnych inteligentnych domów.

----------


## AndrzejHH

..........................sory Dendrytus  plc2011A0 ma tylko 7 wyjść przekaźnikowych mala pomylka ....zdaza sie.

...co do zielonego kabla to jes to dokladnie  EIB Busleitung J-Y(St)Y 2x2x0,8

----------


## AndrzejHH

....zobacz DOSPEL  ma  wyłącznik czasowy montowany w wentylatorach ...moze da sie to wlasnie wykozystac  do lustra.

----------


## dendrytus

> ...co do zielonego kabla to jes to *dokladnie  EIB* Busleitung J-Y(St)Y 2x2x0,8


?



> -linie wlacznikow i czujnikow * zielony     S/FTP 500 MHz 4x 2x AWG 23*





> ....zobacz DOSPEL  ma  wyłącznik czasowy  montowany w wentylatorach ...moze da sie to wlasnie wykozystac  do  lustra.


Jest to jakieś rozwiązanie, ale raczej nie inteligentne.

----------


## dendrytus

http://www.darin.pl/

----------


## AndrzejHH

.................no,no,no dosyc ciekawy ten system ...nawet tez przyjazny .
  najlepsze z tego  to sa dotykowe wlaczniki     ..bardzo ladne .Wlasnie takich szukalem .
Ale  oprocz zasilaczy na szyne Din to caly system jest rozproszony . 
Ja planowalem  jednak wszystkie moduly  w szafie  sterowniczej, by miec wszystko w jednym miejscu i moc   nanosic ewentualne zmiany  w sterowaniu
.Chociaz prawde mowiac   temat jest naprawde ciekawy   ,musze jeszcze  troszeczke  sie zapoznac i przekalkulowac.
Acha jest tam czujka temperatury Sonda temperatury DS18B20 ,i wlasnie nie wiem ile tych  termometrow (sad)  mozna podlaczyc.........?

..juz wiem wszystkich modulow termometrow mozna podlaczyc do 120 szt.

----------


## AndrzejHH

.......albo to   :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnb_jryG4PQ

----------


## stkop

> temperatura w pomieszczeniach niestety będę mial manualną hehe, piec na ekogroszek nie daje aż takich super możliwości



ale coś niecoś się da...
https://esterownik.pl/

----------


## kasprzyk

> .................no,no,no dosyc ciekawy ten system ...nawet tez przyjazny .
>   najlepsze z tego  to sa dotykowe wlaczniki     ..bardzo ladne .Wlasnie takich szukalem .
> Ale  oprocz zasilaczy na szyne Din to caly system jest rozproszony . 
> Ja planowalem  jednak wszystkie moduly  w szafie  sterowniczej, by miec wszystko w jednym miejscu i moc   nanosic ewentualne zmiany  w sterowaniu
> .Chociaz prawde mowiac   temat jest naprawde ciekawy   ,musze jeszcze  troszeczke  sie zapoznac i przekalkulowac.
> Acha jest tam czujka temperatury Sonda temperatury DS18B20 ,i wlasnie nie wiem ile tych  termometrow (sad)  mozna podlaczyc.........?
> 
> ..juz wiem wszystkich modulow termometrow mozna podlaczyc do 120 szt.


Witam

Spójrz jeszcze tutaj: http://www.nexwell.eu/produkt/nxw297...amowalny-tukan ten przycisk posiada także czujnik temperatury, w powiązaniu z systemem nexo możesz sterować np. światłem, roletami łącznie do 18 kanałów/zdarzeń na jednym przycisku.

Kolego Dendrytus, potrzebny będzie czujnik wilgotności, jednak jak to estetycznie wykonać - nie wiem, być może są takie układy które pozwalają nanieść na same lustro cienką warstwę elementu przewodzącego - reszta elektroniki pod lustrem.
Może coś pokombinować z czujnikiem punktu rosy z wyniesioną sondą http://www.sensortech.com.pl/oferta/...punktu-rosy,17 resztę automatyki powiązać z np. czujką obecności, czy załączonym oświetleniem bądź wentylatorem. 

Pzdr

----------


## dendrytus

> .......albo to   :http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mnb_jryG4PQ




Włączniki z filmiki działają tylko i wyłącznie z instalacją wykonaną w KNX.





> Kolego Dendrytus, potrzebny będzie czujnik wilgotności, jednak jak to estetycznie wykonać -


Naprawdę uważasz, że ja mogę mieć problem z inteligentnym starowaniem podgrzewaniem lustra?
Naprawdę uważasz uważasz, że przyszedłbym z tym problemem do początkujących amatorów?

A pomysł z czujnikiem wilgotności jest raczej przerostem formy nad treścią.

----------


## kasprzyk

Kolego Dendrytus nic nie uważam, nie traktowałem nawet tego tematu jako wątku dla początkujących - przeczytałem tylko ostatnie wpisy, a Twoje pytanie wydawało mi się realne - więc chyba się nie obraziłeś  :wink:

----------


## dendrytus

> więc chyba się nie obraziłeś


Rozbawiłeś mnie.

----------


## AndrzejHH

......to fakt ,ze jest to  forum dla poczatkujacych  i malo doswiadczonych jak ja  i  wielu innych kolegow . I absolutnie  tego nie neguje .ALE CHCACYCH   WLASNIE PRZEZ 
TO FORUM I   A WSZCZEGOLNOSCI PRZEZ   WSZELKIE WYPOWIEDZI  DOSWIADCZONYCH KOLEGOW   MIEDZYINNYMI   KOL DENDRYTUS   ktory ma naprawde wiedze dojsc  do swojego celu  czyli ID  
Nie wiem jak wy   ..ale ja    zdecydowalem sie  juz  na ID w systemie  EIB / KNX  mimo,ze planowalem juz w innym systemie .
A wszystkie kabelki mam ulozone w gwiazde. 
Musze jeszcze poczytac ......albo uzyskac odpowiedz od was jaka firme ,producenta wybrac .  . Nie wiem tez jakiej mocy  zasilacz  musi byc  np do 4 modulow z 16 wyjsciami  on off   by uzyskac 64 linie  wykonawcze  miedzy innymi  11 rolet    sterowanie swiatlem   itd... czy starczy 320 mA czy moze 640 mA......?.....i jeszcze jedno  moduly nowe ,czy moze uzywane jest ich duzo w necie  na ebey.....

----------


## dendrytus

> A wszystkie kabelki mam ulozone w gwiazde.


Podstawową wadą w przypadku KNX przy takim układzie ułożenia kabli jest pracochłonność i materiałochłonność.
W rozdzielni powstanie mały problem z łączeniem kabli magistralnych.
Lepszy układ to drzewo lub linia. 4-5 linii wychodzących z centrali to w zasadzie optimum



> Musze jeszcze poczytac ......albo uzyskac odpowiedz od was jaka firme ,producenta wybrac .  .


W KNX podzespoły wybieramy ZAWSZE na podstawie manuali lub ETS-a(lepsze rozwiązanie).
NIGDY nie wybieramy modułów na podstawie krótkiego opisu np. z katalogu.
Zawsze należy sprawdzić w ETS-ie czy moduł będzie miał odpowiednią funkcjonalność.
Każdy produkt, który ma zostać certyfikowany przez KNX, musi być wykonany zgodnie z normą ISO 9001.
W przypadku wątpliwości po wydaniu certyfikatu, KNX może cofnąć certyfikat lub nakazać powtórną certyfikację.
Czołowe firmy to Gira, ABB, Busch-Jeager. 




> Nie wiem tez jakiej mocy  zasilacz  musi byc  np do 4 modulow z 16 wyjsciami  on off   by uzyskac 64 linie  wykonawcze  miedzy innymi  11 rolet    sterowanie swiatlem   itd... czy starczy 320 mA czy moze 640 mA......?.


Po "włożeniu" modułów do ETS-a wyliczy ci on potrzebny zasilacz.



> ....i jeszcze jedno  moduly nowe ,czy moze uzywane jest ich duzo w necie  na ebey.....


Z tym jak z używanym samochodem. Najczęściej w modułach padają przekaźniki lub tyrystory na skutek zwarcia w obwodzie. Naprawa nie stanowi jakiegoś poważnego problemu.
Często też wymienia się sprawne podzespoły z powodu dodania nowej funkcjonalności.

Jak zrobisz sob ie ten kurs
http://wbt4.knx.org/?lang=pl
i zdasz go z bardzo dobrym wynikiem, to czeka cię miła niespodzianka. Niespodzianka czeka każdego.

----------


## Radit

> Jak zrobisz sob ie ten kurs
> http://wbt4.knx.org/?lang=pl
> i zdasz go z bardzo dobrym wynikiem, to czeka cię miła niespodzianka. Niespodzianka czeka każdego.


Kurs ten ( przynajmniej na przełomie roku ) miał jedną lekcje którą nie dało się zakończyć ( nie wiem , być może już to naprawili) ,nie mniej jednak bez tej lekcji można było zdobyć na tyle dobry wynik aby otrzymać "niespodziankę"  :smile:

----------


## xtea

> A plc2011A0 ma tylko 7 wyjść przekaźnikowych.
> Wejścia sterboxa z modułu nr 1 mogą sterować wyjściami modułu nr 2 i odwrotnie. W PLC2011A0 możemy sterować tylko w obrębie jednego sterownika.


W obrębie jednego w sensie przycisków na ścianie powiedzmy ale to i tak bez zanczenia, bo większość operacji wykonuje się z telefonu czy tabletu i steruje się wszystkimi sterownikami naraz. Dopisuje się sterowniki do programu w telefonie i robi makra czyli wspólne komendy do wszystki naraz. Nie ma potrzeby naciskania przycisku w piwnicy aby zapalić światło na poddaszu, a jak chcemy zrobić wchodzę/wychodzę/wracam/zasypiam to każdy użytkownik telefonu może mieć inny profil ustawień per wejście i per wyjście i per jasność pojedynczej żarówki.

Natomiast PLC2011 jest przez to niewrażliwy na podłączenie się do magistrali, włamania z internetu i niewrażliwy na snifowanie pakietów. Alarm PLC2011B0 ma ostatnio nowe funkcje w sofcie. Można uzbroić alarm i uzbroić włączone komputery, np laptopy na jakimś ściąganiu gdy nas nie ma w domu. Odłączenie prądu od laptopa nic nie daje jak wiadomo, bo bateria trzyma.
Jeżeli w laptopie jest zainstalowane szyfrowanie dysku np program Truecrypt to wyzwolenie alarmu  PLC2011B0 w wybranych strefach lub w całości natychmiast powoduje reakcję oprogramowania w laptopie, które monitoruje PLC2011B0 i Truecrypt może być prawidłowo zamknięty przez co odzyskanie z pamięci kluczy szyfrujących będzie niemożliwe, np. metodą cold boot attack czyli wyjęcia kostek ram lub przez szybki dump ramu.

Po prostu prawidłowo zamknie nam się system i ponowne uruchomienie komputera z truecryptem, przez adwersarza, będzie niemożliwe bez podania hasła. Czasem posiadane dane i informacje w naszych komputerach są cenniejsze niż majątek trwały, chroniony systemem alarmowym.

----------


## dendrytus

> W obrębie jednego w sensie przycisków na ścianie powiedzmy ale to i tak bez zanczenia, bo większość operacji wykonuje się z telefonu czy tabletu i steruje się wszystkimi sterownikami naraz.


Po pierwsze w ID wszystko robi się "samo".
Po drugie w id korzysta się z włączników na ścianie, gdyż są wygodniejsze i praktyczniejsze od smartfonów czy tabletów.
Po trzecie jak wysiądzie komórka, to w normalnym ID nadal mamy pełną funkcjonalność.
Po czwarte jak się dostanie "lenia" to wtedy komórka czy tablet jest idealny.
Po piąte w normalnym ID server programuje raz, a smartfony pobierają z niego ustawienia, a nie jak to w przypadku chińczyka trzy smartfony 3 oddzielne konfiguracje.



> Dopisuje się sterowniki do programu w telefonie i robi makra czyli wspólne komendy do wszystki naraz. Nie ma potrzeby naciskania przycisku w piwnicy aby zapalić światło na poddaszu, a jak chcemy zrobić wchodzę/wychodzę/wracam/zasypiam to każdy użytkownik telefonu może mieć inny profil ustawień per wejście i per wyjście i per jasność pojedynczej żarówki.


W tłumaczeniu na prosty język ukradli ci komórkę lub się wyładowała/uszkodziła, to twój pseudo ID już nie działa.
W ID światło w piwnicy włącza się samo.



> Natomiast PLC2011 jest przez to niewrażliwy na podłączenie się do magistrali, włamania z internetu i niewrażliwy na snifowanie pakietów.


Czyli tak samo jak każdy inny.



> Alarm PLC2011B0 ma ostatnio nowe funkcje w sofcie. Można uzbroić alarm i uzbroić włączone komputery, np laptopy na jakimś ściąganiu gdy nas nie ma w domu. Odłączenie prądu od laptopa nic nie daje jak wiadomo, bo bateria trzyma.


Czyli to samo co w każdym innym ID



> Jeżeli w laptopie jest zainstalowane szyfrowanie dysku np program Truecrypt to wyzwolenie alarmu  PLC2011B0 w wybranych strefach lub w całości natychmiast powoduje reakcję oprogramowania w laptopie, które monitoruje PLC2011B0 i Truecrypt może być prawidłowo zamknięty przez co odzyskanie z pamięci kluczy szyfrujących będzie niemożliwe, np. metodą cold boot attack czyli wyjęcia kostek ram lub przez szybki dump ramu.


Mania prześladowcza to straszna rzecz.
Kupowanie chińskiego sterownika do szyfrowania, to bzdura do kwadratu. Wystarczy włączyć w windowsie bitlocker.



> Po prostu prawidłowo zamknie nam się system i ponowne uruchomienie komputera z truecryptem, przez adwersarza, będzie niemożliwe bez podania hasła. Czasem posiadane dane i informacje w naszych komputerach są cenniejsze niż majątek trwały, chroniony systemem alarmowym.


Słuszna uwaga i dlatego powinno się zakładać profesjonalne systemy alarmowe np. integrę satela która w pełnym wypasie jest dużo tańsza od chińskiego pseudo alarmu i ma stosowne certyfikaty, których chińczyk nie ma.

----------


## xtea

Bitlocker nie szyfruje całego dysku. Można nim zaszyfrować partycję ale nie system. Bitlocker jest bezużyteczny. Na dodatek korzysta z układu scalonego TPM, z którego można wydobyć klucze. Truecrypt szyfruje całą powierzchnię dysku i nawet nie wiadomo jaki system operacyjny został zainstalowany.
W truecrypcie klucze szyfrujące trzymane są w pamięci RAM i przy prawidłowym zamknięciu systemu są nadpisywane.

Jak PLC2011B0 wykrywa intruza to w kilkadziesiąt milisekund wie już o tym oprogramowanie w tym naszym komputerze włączonym w domu i rozpoczyna się wymuszenie odmontowania dysków, systemu plików i zamykanie windowsa. Właściwie w pierwszej sekundzie od alarmu Truecrypt już wymazał z pamięci RAM klucze.
Ale ta funkcja działa nie tylko z alarmem PLC2011B0 ale i z przekaźnikiem A0 i z C0. Można sobie przypisać zachowanie sterowników do akcji oprogramowania chociaż alarm jest najbezpieczniejszy.

Ktoś włazi z impetem i liczą się ułamki jednej sekundy. Z bitlockerem tego nie zrobisz. A nie każdy chce żeby adwersarz wiedział nawet jaki system ma w komputerze, jakie partycje, co w rejestrach, jakie strony odwiedzał i jakie zainstalowane programy czego bitlockerem nie ukryjesz, a Truecryptem tak. No i na XP bitlockera nie ma, a to najbezpieczniejszy system pod względem możliwości ochrony go.

----------


## dendrytus

> Bitlocker nie szyfruje całego dysku..........................Z bitlockerem tego nie zrobisz. A nie każdy chce żeby adwersarz wiedział nawet jaki system ma w komputerze, jakie partycje, co w rejestrach, jakie strony odwiedzał i jakie zainstalowane programy czego bitlockerem nie ukryjesz, a Truecryptem tak. No i na XP bitlockera nie ma, a to najbezpieczniejszy system pod względem możliwości ochrony go.


Radzę poszukać dobrego psychiatry. Dobry psychiatra i zielone pigułki podobno potrafią zdziałać cuda jeśli chodzi o schizofrenię i manię prześladowczą..

----------


## mariontg

Tak jak już pisałem, jakiś dziwny nurt zagościł na forum, nie można się zapytać, nie można się wypowiedzieć bo zostanie się wyśmianym i obrażonym, ja z uwagą przeczytałem post Xtea i uważam że dane na kompie są bardzo ważne i dobrze że poruszył ten temat!
Co do sterownika również przychylam się coraz bardziej pod PLC i najprawdopodobniej będzie to Sterbox, bardzo dużo instrukcji i info na stronie producenta.
jest również wątek na tym, forum:
http://plc-home.pl/forum/jak-i-od-cz...c-t267.45.html
Dosyć prosto i logicznie i nikt nikogo nie wyśmiewa, nawet jak pytania są banalne, trochę pokory polecam!

----------


## dendrytus

> ja z uwagą przeczytałem post Xtea i uważam że dane na kompie są bardzo ważne i dobrze że poruszył ten temat!


To forum to forum muratora, a dział to :Inteligentne instalacje i bezpieczeństwo, tema to Inteligentny dom* ukladanie kabelkow temat dla poczatk.*
Może powiesz mi jaki związek ma szyfrowanie dysków z układaniem kabli przez początkujących?
Info o szyfrowaniu danych znajdziesz na każdym forum komputerowym.
A tak przy okazji dane na kompie są bardzo cenne, a kiedy robiłeś ostatnio back up tych danych. Obstawię, że nigdy.




> trochę pokory polecam!


Nie mam w zwyczaju przytakiwać ignorantom.

PS.
Pewnie jeszcze nie zauważyłeś, ale wielbiciele chińskiego PLC wypowiadają się we wszystkich wątkach, tylko nie tych o ich wynalazku.

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...-PLC-z-allegro 

http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...przez-internet

----------


## mariontg

No lepiej się nie zakładać,  :wink: 
 część wypowiedz z polecanych linków:Oczywiście w ramach własnego majsterkowania można takie czy inne rozwiązania zastosować i tylko to potrafię zrozumieć. 
Tak jak mówiłem, własnymi nie wielkimi środkami, chcę zrobić parę rzeczy może nie jest to do końca IB, a po prostu sterowalnych z kompa czy komórki.
Nie jestem sprzedawcą PLC, po prostu wydał mi się przystępny i to tyle.
A co do Chińszczyzny, sterbox podobno jest polskim wynalazkiem!

----------


## Małgorzata_Cz

> Witam was serdecznie!!!!!
>    ....jujz tyle bylo o inteligentnych instalacjach ,ich sterowaniem i projektowaniem. Ale moza ten temat jeszcze raz zaczac od poczatku.Czyli od podstaw pysany zrozumialym jezykiem  z wyszczegolnieniem poszczegolnych laczen co z czym ...na poczatek moze same ukladanie  kabelkow   i kabli sterujacych . Gdzie dokladnie   je ulozyc ,czy np. kabel sterujacy i jaki (przekroj ,grubosc,ilosc zyl )doprowdzic do odbiornika    np. swiatlo w lazience, cza tez do wylacznika (kontaktu). Mam na mysli  sterowanie swiatlem w kilku  pomieszczeniach  ,i kilku scenach swietlnych.Jakie jest najlepsze rozwiazanie  sterowanie przez  przekazniki  na szynie DIN , czy tez  przekazniki rozproszone   . Jakie rozwiazanie jest najlepsze.......mysle,ze temat jest na tyle ciekawy,by mozna bylo go     jeszcze ktorys raz z koleii   rozwinac
>   Pozdrowienia  Andrzej


Witam, 

ponieważ to temat układania kabli w ID dla początkujących, chciałabym polecić system DARIN, właśnie ze względu na prostotę w tym temacie. DARIN jest systemem magistralnym, bardzo przyjaznym w montażu. Magistrala to skrętka komputerowa ułożona w dość dowolnej topologii: drzewo, gwiazda, choinka, niedomknięty ring i mieszane.

Połączenia magistrali z modułami oraz rozdzielanie (węzły) to zwykłe złączki RJ45, czyli tania i znana technologia. System jest rozproszony, czyli w zakresie instalacji elektrycznej moduł można podpiąć  bezpośrednio do magistrali, w pobliżu sterowanego urządzenia, np. przy silniku rolety lub w oprawie lampy. Przyciski  szklane systemu DARIN jak i standardowe przyciski nie wymagają dodatkowego kabla elektrycznego, zasilane są z magistrali.

Dla mieszkania 50 metrów kwadratowych zużyliśmy mniej niż 100 metrów bieżących skrętki (magistrali). W związku z tym, że jest to mieszkanie pokazowe, zamontowaliśmy  tam naprawdę dużo modułów.

----------


## twaro

Małgorzato_Cz. Nie włączaj mnie do swojej reklamy.

Skoryguj swój wpis proszę.

Wykup sobie płatny profil.

Sugerujesz że ...?

----------


## Małgorzata_Cz

Poprzedni wpis został skorygowany.

----------


## twaro

> Poprzedni wpis został skorygowany.



Dziękuję.

----------


## Krzybagi

Czy dobrze rozumiem, że DARIN ma swoje przyciski, które nie muszą być podłaczone do sieci elektrycznej?

----------


## stkop

> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że DARIN ma swoje przyciski, które nie muszą być podłaczone do sieci elektrycznej?


Strona Darin jest uboga w dokumentację techniczną... ale na 99% tak jest. Z tym, że rozróżnia się moduł wejść binarnych, moduł przycisków klasycznych i moduł przycisków, który można uzbroić w ich firmowe ładne i niedrogie szklane panele dotykowe.

----------


## dendrytus

> Czy dobrze rozumiem, że DARIN ma swoje przyciski, które nie muszą być podłaczone do sieci elektrycznej?


W przypadku Darin, KNX itp. systemów żadne włączniki nie są podłączane do sieci elektrycznej.
Zawsze są podłączane do instalacji niskonapięciowej np. 24V poprzez moduły wejść.. Możliwość podłączenie zwykłego włącznika może być spowodowane ceną lub design-em.




> Strona Darin jest uboga w dokumentację  techniczną... ale na 99% tak jest.


Tak jest na 10 000% albo więcej 0 po 1, ich liczba jest dowolna. Aby mieć taką pewność wystarczy połączyć informacje ze strony systemu Darin z elementarną wiedzą z elektroniki lub automatyki lub elektryki.

----------


## Tomasz Antkowiak

czesc

u nas sercem instalacji bedzie PLC Mitsubishi MELSEC FX2N-64MT (choc pewnie przyjdzie go rozbudowac). Czy moze ktos stosowal juz FX2N w domowej instalacji? Generalnie uzywam tych sterownikow w aplikacjach przemyslowych, stad chce wdrozyc u siebie bo nie sa mi obce, nie mniej w domowym uzytku sie nie spotkalem.

----------


## AndrzejHH

Wiam wszysdkich
Jakich wlacznikow /swiatla/ uzywacie w waszych inteligentnych domach.
- normalne wlaczniki /dzwonkowe/ ktore przekazuja tylko sygnal. Impuls na niskim napieciu
- wlaczniki dotykowe dzialajace na dotyk palca Na 230v lub sa tez na 12v i 24 v prezetuja sie jednak b. nowoczesnie
Chcialbym wiedziec. Czy ktos z was posiada takie wlaczniki i czy z takimi nowoczesnymi wlacznikami swiatla mozna uzyskac wszelkie symulacje swietlne mam na mysli sterowanie swiatlem przez tablet czy nawet uzyskac sceny swietlne podczas naszej nieobecnosci! Wlasnie widzialem na allegro takie wlaczniki  firmy  koti lub livolo  a ceny sa w miare dostepne 

  Co sadzicie o tym ,i czy   moze ktos z was ma wlasnie takie lub podobne wlaczniki dotykowe juz zainstalowane

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Wiam wszysdkich
> Jakich wlacznikow /swiatla/ uzywacie w waszych inteligentnych domach.
> - normalne wlaczniki /dzwonkowe/ ktore przekazuja tylko sygnal. Impuls na niskim napieciu
> - wlaczniki dotykowe dzialajace na dotyk palca Na 230v lub sa tez na 12v i 24 v prezetuja sie jednak b. nowoczesnie
> Chcialbym wiedziec. Czy ktos z was posiada takie wlaczniki i czy z takimi nowoczesnymi wlacznikami swiatla mozna uzyskac wszelkie symulacje swietlne mam na mysli sterowanie swiatlem przez tablet czy nawet uzyskac sceny swietlne podczas naszej nieobecnosci! Wlasnie widzialem na allegro takie wlaczniki  firmy  koti lub livolo  a ceny sa w miare dostepne 
> 
>   Co sadzicie o tym ,i czy   moze ktos z was ma wlasnie takie lub podobne wlaczniki dotykowe juz zainstalowane


W inteligentnym domu możesz stosować zarówno panele dotykowe (zwykle wieloprzyciskowe) jak i zwykłe przyciski monostabilne (tkzw. dzwonkowe). Tyle że nawet zwykłe przyciski stają się przyciskami wielofunkcyjnymi. Tzn. np. jedno kliknięcie włączy/wyłączy Ci żyrandol, dwa kliknięcia kinkiet, a przyciśnięcie na 1s opuści Ci roletę. Stosowanie przycisków dotykowych na 230V z przekaźnikiem lub włączników bistabilnych nie ma sensu. Można, ale mija się to z celem. Tak samo nie stosuje się w instalacjach IB klasycznych lub dotykowych ściemniaczy. Takie funkcje realizuje bezpośrednio system.

----------


## leszekwolski

Ja posiadam w domu system firmy Teletask. W miejscach gdzie nie ma potrzeby mierzyć temperatury zainstalowałem wyłączniki dzwonkowe. System reaguje na zwarcie na wejściu.  Rozpoznaje krótkie, długie, wielokrotne i ciągłe naciśnięcie przycisku.
System Teletask oparty jest na magistrali więc przyciski dotykowe (panele AURUS)  podłączone są do tej magistrali. Wszystkie mierzą temperaturę, a niektóre poziom oświetlenia i reagują na ruch. Dostępne są panele jedno, dwu, cztero, ośmio itd przyciskowe. I one tak samo reagują na krótkie, długie, ciągłe i wielokrotne naciśnięcie. Użytkownik sam decyduje czy naciśnięcie któregokolwiek z przycisków realizuje tylko prostą funkcję taką jak zapalenie światła, podniesienie rolety itp czy może całą scenę, która jest połączeniem światła, rolet, urządzeń, ogrzewania itp. Pełna dowolność

----------


## AndrzejHH

Bardzo ladne panele szczegolnie  AURUS-OLED musze przyznac   Z 8 ma polami i innymi bajerami  jak zegar itd.
Wlasnie podobne  planuje  w mojej  inteligentnej instalacji /jak a razie moze w salonie/  .
Planuje  wlasnie  taki lub podobny  panel   dotykowy  polaczony z  integra 128 lub  z jakims sterownikem  plc 
Na szczescie polozylem przewody do normalnej instalacji na 230v ,jak tez prawie wszedzie  zielony  skretka   na niskie napiecie  /w gwiazde/
Tak  wyglada  schemat z dokladnym opisem   panel dotykowy  wlacznik swiatla z centralka alarmowa satel integra 128

http://dotykowy.eu/download/instrukc...cja_satel.html
 Co wy na to !!!!!!!!!!

 I moze.      Jak to by wygladalo  polaczenie ze sterownikiem plc  w systemie  knx

----------


## leszekwolski

> I moze.      Jak to by wygladalo  polaczenie ze sterownikiem plc  w systemie  knx


nie bardzo rozumiem jak to planujesz połączyć jednocześnie ze sterownikiem PLC i KNX ? nie wiedziałem że tak się w ogóle da ...
jeśli coś mylę to proszę rozwiń myśl  :smile:

----------


## AndrzejHH

.......albo tak polaczenie dotykowego panelu wlacznika swiatla do sterboxa

http://www.sterbox.eu/instrukcje/Prz...dotykowego.pdf
.......

----------


## AndrzejHH

Centralke integra 128 mozna przeciez polaczyc z knx  prawda.

http://www.satel.pl/img/products/xl/INT-KNX-2.jpg

----------


## iF-Jimi

> I moze. Jak to by wygladalo polaczenie ze sterownikiem plc w systemie knx


KNX to nie PLC




> Centralke integra 128 mozna przeciez polaczyc z knx  prawda.


Prawda, ale nie robi się tego żeby za pomocą centrali Integra sterować budynkiem. Za pomocą Integry realizujesz kwestie alarmu, następnie integracja na KNX lub RS232 (takie Integra ma interfejsy komunikacyjne), a resztę automatyki realizujesz już za pomocą modułów inteligentnej automatyki. Wtedy system automatyki "widzi" wszystko co dzieje się w systemie alarmowym i możesz sobie to wykorzystywać jak chcesz. 

Ja zazwyczaj przechodzę z Integry na RS232 -> CAN i resztę automatyki na CAN-ie. Panele sensorowe tego typu bądź mniejsze o mniejszej liczbie pól oraz takie bez wyświetlacza. Pola dotykowe oczywiście grawerowane na potrzebę konkretnej instalacji.

----------


## AndrzejHH

....to prawda knx to nie plc   .blednie to nazywam i z tad ta roznica .
Nie chce sterowac domem za pomoca integry   , tylko  polaczyc  z knx ,by moc wykozystac sygnaly z roznych  czujek np ruchu by wlaczalo mi sie swiatlo itd. Po prostu by nie dublowac dodatkowych czujek.
Centralka  jak wspomniales i tak chce to wykozystac  sluzy do alarmu . A podlaczenie z knx  planuje  przez plytke  INTE RS  przewodem RS232 
Nie wie czy to  jakas roznica polaczenie przez CAN 232  
  I czy te wlaczniki  ampio ,mysle ze tak beda wspoldzialac  z np. Loxone 24v

----------


## homelogic

Do łączenia satela z knx służy satelowy moduł INT-KNX. Włączniki Ampio nie działają z Loxone, chyba że użyjesz jednocześnie modułu wyjść binarnych żeby się zapiąć na sztywno do wejść Loxa. Spację dajemy za przecinkiem, a nie przed, to samo się tyczy kropki.

----------


## AndrzejHH

...trudno bede musial chyba wybra inne wlaczniki ktore bez problemu i prosto  polacze z loxone
Wczesniej kupilem  z loxone miniserver i kilka innych klockow 
I tak czekaja na  zamontowanie . Bede musial chyba wybrac  inne wlaczniki  dotykowe   Moze z firmy   ZENNIO
Tez sa ladne i mysle ,ze bede chyba mogl  je  zapiac. ................."
Albo sprzedac te klocki z loxone /nie byly tanie/ i wybrac komplety zestaw  inteligentnego domu
Z jakies firmy.

----------


## iF-Jimi

> Włączniki Ampio nie działają z Loxone, chyba że użyjesz jednocześnie modułu wyjść binarnych żeby się zapiąć na sztywno do wejść Loxa.


Homelogic, masz na biurku i to, i to. Na twoim miejscu bym się pobawił bo jeśli masz w Loxie ModBus lub RS232 to wydaje mi się że zrobisz to dosyć sprawnie wysyłając ramki  :smile:    Jedyny problem może być z obsługą wyświetlacza jeśli miałby to być panel z wyświetlaczem.

----------


## homelogic

Masz 100% racji, nawet o tym nie pomyślałem. Tylko że gra zaczyna być opłacalna dopiero od kilku większych paneli wzwyż - bramki loxonowe tanie nie są, no i trochę zabawy by z tym było żeby to optymalnie i dwustronnie skomunikować.

----------


## AndrzejHH

> . Tylko że gra zaczyna być opłacalna dopiero od kilku większych paneli .


.....nie wiem co miales na mysli  mozesz jasniej?

----------


## homelogic

> .....nie wiem co miales na mysli  mozesz jasniej?


Bo musisz doliczyć jakieś 2000 zł za bramki i konfiga tak samo do jednego jak do dwudziestu. I jak przy dwudziestu się to rozkłada do ekstra stówy na sztuce i jest sensowne, tak do jednego się rozkłada do ekstra 2000 na sztuce i nie jest sensowne. Za taką cenę można mieć wypas graficzny panel KNX albo wysuwaną ze ściany ramkę razem z ipadem. 

Zresztą, nie jestem zwolennikiem mieszania systemów. Za dużo  z tym zabawy i niepotrzebnie wprowadza się wąskie gardła.

----------


## AndrzejHH

..noo tak masz racje te klocki ,jak i inne w systemach knx do tanich nie naleza.
A tak z ciekawosci  jak twoja instalacja  jest daleko ,i na jakiego producenta sie zdecydowales  .Chyba nie na firme  loxone?.

----------


## homelogic

> ..noo tak masz racje te klocki ,jak i inne w systemach knx do tanich nie naleza.
> A tak z ciekawosci  jak twoja instalacja  jest daleko ,i na jakiego producenta sie zdecydowales  .Chyba nie na firme  loxone?.


Ja jestem instalatorem więc moja instalacja jest niemiarodajna... Ale owszem, trochę loxone tam też jest.

----------


## AndrzejHH

No dobrze Ampio juz bylo  ladny pokaz  wlacznikow.
....a moze ktos z was ma inne  wlaczniki dotykowe. .?
Pochwalcie sie ...

----------


## kasprzyk

Ale prywatnie w domu, czy na inwestycjach ? ...


Te ostatnie po prawej można stosować w inst. bez dedykowanego systemu.

----------


## AndrzejHH

...prywatnie tylko do domy ,ale   Do  prawie kazdego pomieszczenia..i  naturalnie kompatebilne 
 z knx

----------

